# Technik und Helferlein in Autos



## Computer_Freak (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte mal eine Umfrage zu Autos erstellen und nenne das Thema einfach mal *Technik und  Helferlein in Autos.
*
Man hört ja immer wieder das es der Autoindustrie so schlecht gehe und die Neuwagenanmeldungen rückläufig seien. Da stelle ich mir die Frage ob es vieleicht nicht nur an der Wirtschauftkrise liegt, oder auch an dem ganzen (für mich teils unnötigem) Zeugs liegt das es jetzt gibt.
Hier rede ich nicht von sinnvollen Dingen wie mitlenkendes Kurvenlicht sondern von Dingen wie ein Einparkassistent,  Verkehrsschildassistent oder jegliche Systeme die ein Piepsen von sich geben. Auch die Systeme mit denen man das Handy an das Auto verbinden kann und alles über einen Touchscreen steuern kann finde ich fraglich da man meiner Meinung nach genau so abgelenkt wird als würde man gleich das Handy benutzen.

Ich persönlich fahre einen Opel Astra G Bj.99 und bin rundum zufrieden und vermisse keine dieser neuen Systeme.

Daher meine Frage an euch, beeinflussen solche Systeme eure Einstellung zu einem Autokauf oder kann es garnicht genug davon geben.


----------



## XeT (21. Februar 2015)

Also der Abstandssensor für Einparken find ich jetzt Schlimm, Tempomat genauso. Das und ein Radio mit CD und MP3 und AUX mehr brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Einparkhilfe recht praktisch. Moderne Autos sind extrem unübersichtlich geworden, da finde ich es gut, wenn mich ein Piepen davor warnt, mit einem Hindernis zu kollidieren.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Februar 2015)

Mein Ampera hat Touchscreen und auch sonst jede Menge spacige Features... aber wirklich nötig is all das Zeugs nedd  Was ich aber liebe is Tempomat gepaart mit Abstandsregler und Notbremsassistent  Das System is cool


----------



## Seeefe (21. Februar 2015)

Ich finde nicht das man von der neuen Elektronik und den ganzen Assistenzsystem im Auto mehr abgelenkt wird, als von nem Radio in nem 10 Jahre alten Wagen. Z.B durch die Möglichkeit, heute sein Smartphone mit dem Wagen zu verbinden, wird dieser Punkt schonmal einfacher. Ich höre sehr viel Musik über mein Handy, und so kann ich leicht mit dem Multifunktionslenkrad die Lieder wechseln. Bei nem alten Radio ginge das nur über einen Aux-Anschluss und das heißt ich "müsste" dauernd am Handy rumspielen.


Ich finde die ganzen Assistenzsysteme (das eine mehr, das andere weniger und einige auch komplett unnütz) unterm Strich gut, und diese machen das leben in einem Auto auch angenehmer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2015)

Einparkhilfe ist nicht unbedingt unpraktisch bei den Schießscharten die man Fenster nennt ( von Außen fällt es ja nicht so auf ). Xeon oder LED finde ich auch recht angebracht anstatt die veralteten Karbidleuchten.
Generell brauchbar sind auch so Sachen wie Fahrspurassistent und Co. und eben alles was der Sicherheit dient.
Generell finde ich volle Hütte schick so lange die Technik in meinem Besitz nicht versagt und für den Wiederverkauf ist es auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## T-Drive (22. Februar 2015)

Kollisionwarner im (unübersichtlichen ) Heck möcht ich nicht missen, auf Gehör auf 30 cm Abstand fahren ist einfach gut. Xenon mit Kurven-  und Abbiegelicht hab ich auch gleich ins Herz geschlossen, die Aussleuchtung der Xenon ist perfekt. Nochn CD-Radio das WMA/MP3 liest und fertig, mehr brauch ich nicht.
Die Fahrassistenz wie ASR, EDS ,ABS usw. sind ja schon Standard, die merkt man nicht, nur wenn sie eingreifen (ABS)und das ist gut so.

Aber was zum Henker soll zB. eine Verkehrszeichen Erkennung? ICH muss die Zeichen erkennen, wenn ich sie auf der Strasse nicht sehe ist eh alles zu spät.
Viel (Elektronik Ausstattung) bringt viel (Rep.kosten)


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2015)

Alles raus aus dem Auto! Fahrspur Assistent, Einparkhilfe, Navigationssystem usw. ist alles schon immer vorhanden gewesen. Nennt sich Augen, Ohren und vor allem Gehirn! Vielleicht würde es ja dann mal etwas sicherer auf den Straßen werden wenn die Menschen wieder ihre Sinne und ihren Verstand benutzen anstatt sich auf dumme Technik zu verlassen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Alles raus aus dem Auto! Fahrspur Assistent, Einparkhilfe, Navigationssystem usw. ist alles schon immer vorhanden gewesen. Nennt sich Augen, Ohren und vor allem Gehirn! Vielleicht würde es ja dann mal etwas sicherer auf den Straßen werden wenn die Menschen wieder ihre Sinne und ihren Verstand benutzen anstatt sich auf dumme Technik zu verlassen.



Naja ich kann auf Kartenlesen verzichten, da benutz ich lieber mein Navi  Gehts aber mit dem Auto in den Urlaub ist min. eine Karte immer mit an Board, den ein Navi kann auch irren


----------



## Computer_Freak (22. Februar 2015)

Gut, ich bin nicht der einzige der sich an der vielen Technik etwas stört.



Amon schrieb:


> Alles raus aus dem Auto! Fahrspur Assistent, Einparkhilfe, Navigationssystem usw. ist alles schon immer vorhanden gewesen. Nennt sich Augen, Ohren und vor allem Gehirn! Vielleicht würde es ja dann mal etwas sicherer auf den Straßen werden wenn die Menschen wieder ihre Sinne und ihren Verstand benutzen anstatt sich auf dumme Technik zu verlassen.



Fast genau meine Meinung, diese Abstandssensoren sind bei manchmal schon ganz praktisch, aber wer ein Auto braucht das selbst lenkt beim Einparken der ist für mich nicht fähig ein Auto zu fahren.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde die Einparkhilfe recht praktisch. Moderne Autos sind extrem unübersichtlich geworden, da finde ich es gut, wenn mich ein Piepen davor warnt, mit einem Hindernis zu kollidieren.


Das stimmt leider in der Tat. Wer mal in nem Golf II oder einem alten 190er Mercedes drin gesessen hat und dann z.B. in einen modernen 1er BMW einsteigt, merkt den Unterschied deutlich. Man kommt sich dann fast vor als säße man in einem Panzer mit Schießscharten als Fenster


----------



## s-icon (23. Februar 2015)

Alles rein was möglich ist, wofür kauft man sich denn ein modernes Auto?


----------



## Lee (23. Februar 2015)

Diese ganzen Dinge wie Spurhalteassistent, Autopilot, Abstandswarner, Müdigkeitserkennung und PiepPiep-Teile finde ich auch unnötig. Ein Autofahrer sollte stets aufmerksam fahren. Gut, wenn es verhindert, dass mir ein unachtsamer 90 jähriger Benz-Fahrer reinfährt, darf er diese Systeme gerne haben. Aber ich brauche sie noch nicht.

Sehr sinnvoll finde ich die ganzen Fahrhilfen wie ESP, ASR, ABS etc. Diese sind absoluter Standard und gehören in jedes Fahrzeug. Auch eine gute Beleuchtung sehe ich als dringend notwendig an.  Und einen Parkpiepser will ich bei meinem Kombi nicht mehr missen. Leider nur hinten, vorne wäre noch besser. Und so manchem überheblichen Fahrer, der meint er könne eh alles ohne Hilfen würden diese auch nutzen, so dass er mir nicht beim Einparken reinfährt 
Ein automatisch einparkendes Fahrzeug sehe ich jedoch als eher sinnlos an. Das sollte so ein basic Skill sein und im Zweifel kann man sich auf die Funktion ohnehin nicht verlassen.

Nutzlos hingegen finde ich elektrisch verstellbare Sitze, Touchscreens im Auto, egal wo (außer es gibt zusätzlich noch Knöpfe und man kann komplett auf den Touchscreen verzichten), den Trend Instrumente im Cockpit durch Displays zu ersetzen.... Aber mei, wers braucht? Ich muss es ja nicht kaufen. Nur schade, dass die Entwicklungskosten für diese Systeme auf den Kaufpreis jedes Modells aufgeschlagen werden, egal ob man diese nutzt oder nicht...


----------



## ich558 (23. Februar 2015)

Ist doch super wenn immer mehr Technik verbaut wird 
Die Leute die sagen "hat mir bisher noch nicht gefehlt" hatten meist auch noch keinen Vergleich. Meine Oma meinte auch für was Keyless Go (war Serienmäßig dabei ) aber nun findet sie es praktisch.
Technik soll ja das Fahren erleichtern und angenehmer machen deshalb verstehe ich nicht wieso sich die Leute hier beschweren. Ist doch praktisch wenn man mal nicht sicher ist welcher Geschwindigkeitszone man gerad ist und ein Blick ins Head Up reicht, da eine Kamera im Auto ein 80 Km/h Schild zuvor registriert hat.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Ist doch super wenn immer mehr Technik verbaut wird
> Die Leute die sagen "hat mir bisher noch nicht gefehlt" hatten meist auch noch keinen Vergleich. Meine Oma meinte auch für was Keyless Go (war Serienmäßig dabei ) aber nun findet sie es praktisch.
> Technik soll ja das Fahren erleichtern und angenehmer machen deshalb verstehe ich nicht wieso sich die Leute hier beschweren. Ist doch praktisch wenn man mal nicht sicher ist welcher Geschwindigkeitszone man gerad ist und ein Blick ins Head Up reicht, da eine Kamera im Auto ein 80 Km/h Schild zuvor registriert hat.



Sehe ich auch so.

Mein nächstes Auto wird aufjedenfall eine elektrische Sitzeinstellung haben, dann muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern wenn jemand anderes damit wieder gefahren ist 


ABer ich glaube das hier ist wieder so ein Generationending


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nix gegen einen Touchscreen ist einfacher zu bedienen wie so manche Knopfsammlung mit Mehrfachebenen. Auf ein beheiztes Lenkrad kann ich verzichten aber vielleicht gibt es bald beheizte Winterreifen oder so was in der Art



> Diese ganzen Dinge wie Spurhalteassistent, Autopilot, Abstandswarner, Müdigkeitserkennung und PiepPiep-Teile finde ich auch unnötig. Ein Autofahrer sollte stets aufmerksam fahren





> Sehr sinnvoll finde ich die ganzen Fahrhilfen wie ESP, ASR, ABS etc. Diese sind absoluter Standard und gehören in jedes Fahrzeug.


Schließt sich da was nicht gegenseitig aus?


----------



## nfsgame (23. Februar 2015)

ABS/ESP/ASR ist Pflicht, Tempomat gerne (Autobahn-Vielfahrer), Gepiepse habe ich auscodieren lassen... Klimatronic möchte ich hingegen nicht mehr missen.


----------



## T-Drive (23. Februar 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> deshalb verstehe ich nicht wieso sich die Leute hier beschweren. Ist doch praktisch wenn man mal nicht sicher ist welcher Geschwindigkeitszone man gerad ist und ein Blick ins Head Up reicht, da eine Kamera im Auto ein 80 Km/h Schild zuvor registriert hat.



Da will ich dir nicht widersprechen, WENN die Kamera es erfasst hat. Man liest so einiges über Lichtautomatik,Regensensor usw.

Wie Seeefe es schreibt hängt die Sichtweise schon sehr vom Alter ab. Die älteren die ohne diesen Komfort Jahrzehnte unterwegs waren, werden und wollen vlt. eher auf diese Technik verzichten und sich auf ihren Sachverstand und Aufmerksamkeit verlassen. Wobei Sicherheitstechnik da eine große Ausnahme macht, zu der mM. nach aber die genannte VKZ-Erkennung nicht unbedingt gehört.


----------



## Lee (23. Februar 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen einen Touchscreen ist einfacher zu bedienen wie so manche Knopfsammlung mit Mehrfachebenen. Auf ein beheiztes Lenkrad kann ich verzichten aber vielleicht gibt es bald beheizte Winterreifen oder so was in der Art
> [...]
> Schließt sich da was nicht gegenseitig aus?



Touchscreen von mir aus bei nem Navi, aber so Fahrzeuge wie der Tesla S, bei dem alles über einen Touchscreen gesteuert wird gefallen mir nicht. Einen Radiosender kann man immernoch am leichtesten über die programmierbaren Tasten auswählen und Lautstärke regelt man am besten über einen drehregler. Bei nem Touchscreen muss man ja drauf schauen um überhaupt irgendetwas zu treffen? Beim Fahren geht das jedenfalls kaum. Man kann es aber mit den Knöpfen auch etwas übertreiben, wie Ford es z.B. in seiner letzten Focus Baureihe bewiesen hat. Das ging gar nicht 

Wegen der Fahrhilfen: Das eine sind so gimmicks, die man selten gebrauchen kann und auf die man sich nicht verlassen kann, weil sie nicht immer richtig funktionieren. Die Müdigkeitswarnung in der C-Klasse von meinem Vater leuchtet ständig auf. Wozu das ganze? Kostet nur Geld, nützt nix und kann kaputt gehen. Der Regensensor ist auch entweder viel zu schnell oder viel zu langsam im Wischen, eine verstellbare Intervallschaltung wäre mir viel lieber. Und der automatisch abblendende Innenspiegel blendet immer ab....
Abstandswarner scheint entweder nicht gescheit zu funktionieren oder wird nicht benutzt. Jedenfalls hält das die Deppen in ihren Audis nicht davon ab zu Dicht aufzufahren 

ABS etc. hingegen betreffen ja das pure Fahrverhalten und sind absolut sicherheitsrelevant, weil kaum jemand heute noch ein Fahrzeug so steuern kann, dass man diese nicht braucht.

Ich bin durchaus offen was Technik angeht und begrüße neue Entwicklungen. Aber zumindest für mich ist gut die Hälfte der technischen Neuheiten bei Autos nutzlos. Man sollte sich viel mehr Auf das wesentliche, d.h. den Antrieb und das Fahrverhalten konzentrieren und von mir aus auch in einem gewissen Rahmen den Fahrkomfort (vorallem vernünftige Fahrersitze sollten serienmäßig bei jedem Auto sein).


----------



## Technojunky (23. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin fahranänger (wenn man das nach 2 jahren noch ist.. ) und sehe das auch einwenig zwiespalitig. So sicherheitskram auf jeden fall. Aber spurhalte system oder sowas... ganz ehrlich wenn man müde is soll man die karre stehen lassen. Da bringt einem so ein müdigkeitswarner eh nix,  weils man es vor müdigkeit nicht checkt oder einfach ignoriert

Mir reichen: Tempomat (will ich nicht mehr missen); parkpiepser, nen gescheites radio, und (was ich leider nicht hab :/ ) lenkrad tasten.
Adaptives kurvenfahrlicht etc sind natürlich auch nice 

uuuuund sitze mit memoryfunktion, die das je nach benutztem schlüssel speichern wären nice...wenn mein vater mal meine karre nimmt muss ich erstmal alles umstellen -.-


----------



## turbosnake (23. Februar 2015)

> und (was ich leider nicht hab :/ ) lenkrad tasten.


Alternative dazu ist ein Auto das so wenig Ausstattung hat das man darauf verzichten kann.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Trabant, hat eh alles Griffweite des Fahrers incl. den Griff der Beifahrertür ( außen ). Ich gehöre ja auch der Generation an wo Extras schon ein Drehzahlmesser, oder rechter Spiegel waren usw. trotzdem bin ich ein Fan von gewissen Extras und ab einem gewissen Modell gehören so manche Sachen einfach dazu. Mir wollte mal ein Kunde seine S Klasse in Zahlung geben, das Ding war völlig nackt. Er sagte mir das er einmal so einen Schlitten haben wollte aber dann eben die Kohle nicht mehr für eine standesgemäße Ausstattung reichte. Letztlich musste er die Karre fast verschenken


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Februar 2015)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Auto wird aufjedenfall eine elektrische Sitzeinstellung haben, dann muss ich mich nicht mehr ärgern wenn jemand anderes damit wieder gefahren ist



Meine letzten 2 haten das.. der jetzige sit wieder manuell. Weniger Gewicht, weniger Zeug das kaputt gehen kann und wennich einsteige, 2 Handgriffe und ich sitze wie ich will.. elektrisch hinhocken.. drücken.  rrrrrrrrr ... rrrrrrrrr, nähcster Knopf... rrrrrrr...rrrrr... das is 3 mal cool und ab dann nervt es


----------



## s-icon (23. Februar 2015)

Einfach auf den Schlüssel codieren lassen, 3 Fahrer 3 Schlüssel und je nachdem mit welchem geöffnet wird stellen sich Sitze und Spiegel automatisch ein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Warum so umständlich? Sitz einstellen und dann den Stecker unter dem Sitz ziehen


----------



## TheBadFrag (23. Februar 2015)

Was ich mir an Helferlein wünsche:
-Anti-Lag
-Regelbares ABS
-Regelbare Traktionskontrolle
-Regelbares ESP
-Datenlogger für sämtliche Telemetrie
-200W LED Zusatzscheinwerfer

Was es davon in Neufahrzeugen gibt:
-.



Nur sinnloser Mist in Neufahrzeugen drin, den kein Arsch braucht. ECO Schrott FTW!


----------



## Computer_Freak (23. Februar 2015)

Schön, das sich hier doch so viel tut.
Ist ganz interessant all diese Meinungen zu lesen.
Danke an alle die abgestimmt und/oder kommentiert haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2015)

Das ist es eben das jeder andere Ansprüche an ein Auto hat. Manche mögen zb. diese rumänische Schlaglochsonde und ich möchte so etwas nicht mal in Sichtweite haben


----------



## Technojunky (23. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Alternative dazu ist ein Auto das so wenig Ausstattung hat das man darauf verzichten kann.



wie meinen?  willst du etwa meinen kleinen geliebten 3zylinder schlecht darstellen? 



> Einfach auf den Schlüssel codieren lassen, 3 Fahrer 3 Schlüssel und je nachdem mit welchem geöffnet wird stellen sich Sitze und Spiegel automatisch ein



Î--> this


----------



## Tech (21. Juni 2015)

Ich kaufe ausschließlich 10+ Jahre alte Autos. Da ist solch Gedöhns bisher nicht eingebaut gewesen... Einzig ein Tempomat wäre auf langen Strecken wünschenswert.


----------



## TerrorTomato (24. Juni 2015)

Ich persönlich brauche keinen Schnicksnack... Fahre nen alten Nissan Terrano II. Klar, die Mühle frisst ne Menge Sprit (alles unter 10L/100km sind fantasiewerte). Aber das gute daran ist, die Mühle ist fast unkaputtbar und kann man mit 2 Handgriffen reparieren. Dass ist das was ich an neuen Autos vermisse... Das man einfach mal selber Hand anlegen kann. Obwohl... Manchmal wünscht man sich doch helfer wie eine Traktionskontrolle oder nen Tempomat  mehr brauch ich aber nicht


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. Juni 2015)

Klimaanlage, ABS, DSC/ESP (komplett abschaltbar), Xenon oder LED, eFH, ZV

Mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht, selbst die Klimaanlage nicht allzu oft.

Auf Landstraßen mag ich offene Fenster lieber, auf der Autobahn merkt man den minimalen Leistungsverlust durch die Klima IMHO schon (ist quatsch und nur minimal, aber trotzdem  )
Aber wenn man Ende Juni Temperaturen von 7-16 Grad hat, sollte man eh lieber eine Sitzheizung nehmen. Dreckssommer


----------



## T-Drive (25. Juni 2015)

Offroad Fahrprogramm, Allrad und Anhängerkupplung, mit den richtigen Reifen macht das richtig Spass


----------



## Kusanar (25. Juni 2015)

Was ich absolut NICHT im Auto brauche:

TOUCHSCREENS

So toll die Teile am Handy sind, so unnütz, wenn nicht sogar gefährlich, sind sie im Auto. Solange noch die Drehknubbel und Druckknöpfe im Auto sind, ist alles schön haptisch erfühl- und ertastbar. Bei so einer Touchscreensteuerung gibt es einfach kein haptisches Feedback, dass mir mal eben so sagt "Hey, der Drehregler ist schon auf Minimum, kühler geht nicht!". Oder wo ich direkt merke "Ja, den Knopf habe ich gerade gedrückt". Am Touchscreen kann ich nur raten ... oder muss aufs Display gucken. Sowas lenkt extrem vom dem, um das ich mich eigentlich kümmern sollte (dem Geschehen auf der Fahrbahn), ab.

Wobei das ja auch schon bei so manchem Neuwagen MIT Drehregler nicht mehr funktioniert weil dort einfach mal Regler ohne Endstellung verwendet werden (z.B. Lautstärkeregler bei VW-Radios)... Herrlich...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Das Problem ist aber teilweise das man Extras in Paketen kaufen muss, wenn man sich aber so einiges gewöhnt hat fällt es schwer wieder darauf zu verzichten. Die elektrische Handbremse und Servolenkung finde ich schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Klima hingegen ( als Automatik ) ist Pflicht und auf Xenon möchte ich auch nicht mehr verzichten. Nice to have wäre eine Dachluke sowie Kuhhaut.


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

Ich wäre für eine weitere Option: Sonstiges.

Z.T. können die echt praktisch sein - bei langen Fahrten ist z.B. ein Tempomat sehr angenehm.
Insgesamt würde ich aber versuchen, so viel wie möglich einzusparen. Weil's Geld kostet, weil das zusätzliche Teile sind, die kaputt gehen können usw.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Kommt drauf an ob man den Wagen später wieder verkaufen will, da kann eine Nacktschnecke schnell zur Standuhr werden oder ist nur mit massiven Preisabschlag an den Mann zu bringen. Das etwas Geld kostet ist klar aber ich finde da eher das Gewicht bedenklicher und den damit verbundenen Verbrauch. Mir persönlich hätte ein richtiges Reserverad gefallen anstatt so ein Repair Kit


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2015)

Tempomat, Einparkhilfen etc. sind von mir aus ok, aber die Assistenten welche beim fahren reinpfuschen gehören Verboten.
Ich hatte mal ein Mietauto welches zum Teil selbst gebremst hat weil es das Gefühl hatte ich fahre dem Vordermann rein.
Dadurch hätte ich fast einen Unfall gebaut weil das scheiss Ding bei 50kmh voll auf die Klötze ging


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Computer_Freak schrieb:


> Hier rede ich nicht von sinnvollen Dingen wie mitlenkendes Kurvenlicht  sondern von Dingen wie ein Einparkassistent,  Verkehrsschildassistent  oder jegliche Systeme die ein Piepsen von sich geben.



Hast du schonmal ein Auto gefahren das größer ist als dein Astra G ?  

Die  meisten Autos kann man ohne Parkassistenten schon garnicht mehr  einparken. Automatisierte Parkmanöver sind natürlich was tolles,  aber  zumindest so Basics wie Abstandssensoren sind mittlerweile einfach  notwendig. 
Auch die zunehmende Verbreitung von Rundum-Kameras finde  ich da sinnvoll. Die meisten Autos sind einfach vollkommen  unübersichtlich geworden, sodass die Alternative wäre auszusteigen, zu  gucken wieviel Platz man hat, wieder 20cm zu fahren, wieder auszusteigen  ... 




taks schrieb:


> Tempomat, Einparkhilfen etc. sind von mir aus ok, aber die Assistenten welche beim fahren reinpfuschen gehören Verboten.
> Ich hatte mal ein Mietauto welches zum Teil selbst gebremst hat weil es das Gefühl hatte ich fahre dem Vordermann rein.
> Dadurch hätte ich fast einen Unfall gebaut weil das scheiss Ding bei 50kmh voll auf die Klötze ging



Dann solltest du den Assistenten wohl abschalten. 
Wobei ich mich auch frage, wie du fährst wenn du der Meinung bist, irgendwo vollgas durchzukommen und die Elektronik schon der Meinung ist es ist Zeit für eine Notbremsung. 

Wenn du dich nicht mit der Bedienung des Fahrzeugs vertraut machst bevor du in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gehst, solltest du an diesem nicht teilnehmen dürfen.  Da sind die Regelungen sehr eindeutig und einfach.


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du den Assistenten wohl abschalten.
> Wobei ich mich auch frage, wie du fährst wenn du der Meinung bist, irgendwo vollgas durchzukommen und die Elektronik schon der Meinung ist es ist Zeit für eine Notbremsung.
> 
> Wenn du dich nicht mit der Bedienung des Fahrzeugs vertraut machst bevor du in den öffentlichen Straßenverkehr gehst, solltest du an diesem nicht teilnehmen dürfen.  Da sind die Regelungen sehr eindeutig und einfach.



Wie geschrieben war es ein Mietauto von dem ich nicht wusste dass so ein Assistent aktiviert ist. 
Und es war ein Auto welches rechts eingespurt/ran gefahren ist und ich normal auf meiner Spur weiter gefahren bin  (oder zumindest wollte ^^)


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Ändert nichts daran dass es in deiner Verantwortung liegt, das Fahrzeug vor Fahrtantritt beherrschen zu können. 
In der Praxis ist das zugegebenermaßen immer etwas anders, niemand liest vorher das ganze Handbuch und kontrolliert alle Einrichtungen des Autos bevor er losfährt  

Ein Fahrzeug ist rechts neben dir gefahren und die Elektronik meinte dass sie bremsen sollte?? 
Was war das denn, irgendeine dieser chinesischen Karren?


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran dass es in deiner Verantwortung liegt, das Fahrzeug vor Fahrtantritt beherrschen zu können.
> In der Praxis ist das zugegebenermaßen immer etwas anders, niemand liest vorher das ganze Handbuch und kontrolliert alle Einrichtungen des Autos bevor er losfährt
> 
> Ein Fahrzeug ist rechts neben dir gefahren und die Elektronik meinte dass sie bremsen sollte??
> Was war das denn, irgendeine dieser chinesischen Karren?



War ein Phau Weh  

PS: Ja, ist vor mir rechts eingespurt und hat dann eben gebremst und mein Auto meinte anscheinend ich donner gleich in den rein ...


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

taks schrieb:


> War ein Phau Weh



Sorry, aber da muss irgendetwas anderes schief gelaufen sein.  

1: Schaut VWs Bremsassistent nur nach vorne, nicht zur Seite (macht auch wenig Sinn), und 

2: wirst du immer vorgewarnt, bevor er selbstständig bremst.


----------



## taks (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe auch dass das Ding normalerweise nicht so reagiert


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

> War ein Phau Weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut das fährt man normalerweise nicht und trägt es an der Uhrenkette 

Mag vielleicht auch nur subjektiv sein. Wenn ich beim jetzigen Wägelchen wie gewohnt auf die Bremse trete habe ich auch eher das Gefühl gleichzeitig einen 10 Tonnen Anker ausgeworfen zu haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2015)

Die Bremsassistenen machen zur Zeit noch einige unnötige und gefährliche Vollbremsungen, das ist leider Stand der Technik. Wenn man es will , dann kann man das sogar provozieren. Die Kiste macht dann eine Vollbremsung, obwohl keine Gefahr da ist. Ich glaube das hat noch kein Hersteller im Griff.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2015)

Wenn die Bremslichter angehen und gleichzeitig der Pannenblinker anspringt biege man besser schlagartig ab


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Bremsassistenen machen zur Zeit noch einige unnötige und gefährliche Vollbremsungen, das ist leider Stand der Technik. Wenn man es will , dann kann man das sogar provozieren. Die Kiste macht dann eine Vollbremsung, obwohl keine Gefahr da ist. Ich glaube das hat noch kein Hersteller im Griff.



Gibts dazu auch was empirisches?  Ich finde nicht gerade viele Beschwerden über nicht funktionierende Bremsassistenten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2015)

Weil die meisten Leute auch nicht so fahren wie ich es mache.  Außerdem probiert kaum jemand seinen Bremsassistenten mal ordendlich aus.

Ich stelle diesen ganzen Kram immer aus, genauso wie alle anderen, die gerne flott fahren. Da muss man sich nirgends beschweren. Ist es deaktiviert ist ja alles bestens, so wie es soll.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

Naja ...  dann hast du vermutlich einen nich ganz so regelkonformen Fahrstil.  Das musst du selbst verantworten, aber wenn die sehr regelkonforme Berechnung des Computers ständig der Meinung ist, sich in einem Notfall zu befinden, dann sollte dir das vielleicht mal zu denken geben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2015)

Knapp an einem Papkarton vorbeizufahren ist nun wirklich keine Extremsituation.


----------



## Stryke7 (25. Juni 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Knapp an einem Papkarton vorbeizufahren ist nun wirklich keine Extremsituation.



Knapp an einem Fußgänger vorbeizufahren wäre eine.  Und das kann das Auto nicht unterscheiden. 

Auch eine Pappkiste zu streifen wäre technisch gesehen ein Unfall, insofern ist auch das zu vermeiden.


----------



## thunderofhate (26. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir mein Auto so nackt wie es geht gekauft.
Nur das dickste Audiopaket und natürlich nicht der kleinste Motor mussten rein.
Natürlich gibt es nützliche Helferlein, aber ich brauche abgesehen von ABS und vielleicht ASR nichts.

Ich vermisse meinen Wolf so ein kleines bisschen. Kein Schnickschnack und robust wie es robuster kaum geht. Wäre manch modernes Auto auch mit so wenig Elektronik ausgestattet, würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Juni 2015)

@Stryke7
Wir haben hier bei uns eine Landstraße, auf der sind 70 km/h erlaubt. In einer langgezogenen Rechtskurve ist für Linksabbieger eine zusätzliche Spur.
Wartet dort jemand wegen Gegenverkehr und als Geradeausfahrer kommt man mit aktiviertem Tempomaten und Bremsassistenten an, freut sich der nachfolgende Verkehr.
Da die Systeme das wartende Auto erst sehr spät erkennen, ist das dann eine richtige Vollbremsung.
Da rechnet kein Mensch mit und da helfen bei geringem Abstand auch keine blinkenden Bremsleuchten oder Warnblinker.

Ähnliches, wenn auch eher selten kann auf Landstraßen passieren, wenn irgendwelche Bäume o.ä. als Hindernis fehlinterpretiert werden.

Wo es prima klappt, ist auf der rechten Spur auf der Autobahn, wenn wenige Auf-/Abfahrten kommen. Dann kann man prima am Smartphone rumspielen.

Dazu noch einen Spurhalteassistenten,dann läuft das. 

Aber ob das so gedacht war?

Mir kommt es oft so vor, als würden sich viele nur zu gerne auf die Helfer verlassen und sind dann noch unaufmerksamer unterwegs, als sowieso schon.


----------



## Kusanar (26. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Mir kommt es oft so vor, als würden sich viele nur zu gerne auf die Helfer verlassen und sind dann noch unaufmerksamer unterwegs, als sowieso schon.



^ THIS

und dann kommt sowas dabei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Juni 2015)

Ja aber wenn das Navi doch sagt, man solle abbiegen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (26. Juni 2015)

Oder die Treppe nehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Knapp an einem Fußgänger vorbeizufahren wäre eine.  Und das kann das Auto nicht unterscheiden.
> 
> Auch eine Pappkiste zu streifen wäre technisch gesehen ein Unfall, insofern ist auch das zu vermeiden.


Ich habe "vorbeizufahren" geschrieben und nicht "rammen".

Ich habe nur keine Fußgänger genommen, weil ich davon nicht so viele rumstehen habe. Die Hinternisse brauchen nur an bestimmten Orten stehen und das System erkennt einen drohenden Unfall, obwohl überhaupt nichts passiert.

Das was Felgenfuzzi da beschreibt ist noch ziemlich harmlos, da gibt es noch bedeutend gefährlichere Situationen, die so ein selbst bremsendes Auto auslösen kann.


----------



## thunderofhate (27. Juni 2015)

Navi? Nutze ich nie.
Vor einer Fahrt wird die Karte so lange studiert bis man den Weg und alle wichtigen Straßen kennt. Gut fürs Gedächtnis und die Aufmerksamkeit. Je öfters man das macht, desto leichter fällt es einem sich zu orientieren.

Wobei Systeme, die plötzlich auftretende Staus umfahren können, schon einen Nutzen haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Juni 2015)

Woher soll ein Bremsassistent denn wissen das der Fahrer unbedingt eine Punktlandung hinlegen will, es gibt ja genug Fahrer die erst die Bremse antippen wenn der Abgasstrahl die Frontverkleidung deformiert. Es wird ja nur der Abstand gemessen und wenn keine Reaktion erfolgt dann wird eben die Notbremsung eingeleitet da das System ja nicht erkennt warum der Vordermann plötzlich näher kommt.
Ich habe in meinem Leben auch schon so mach gruseliges Navi erleben dürfen, welches partout von der vorgegebenen Route nicht abweichen wollte oder einen Graben im Wald für eine Straße hielt.


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2015)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Navi? Nutze ich nie.
> Vor einer Fahrt wird die Karte so lange studiert bis man den Weg und  alle wichtigen Straßen kennt. Gut fürs Gedächtnis und die  Aufmerksamkeit. Je öfters man das macht, desto leichter fällt es einem  sich zu orientieren.
> 
> Wobei Systeme, die plötzlich auftretende Staus umfahren können, schon einen Nutzen haben.



Lern du mal alle Straßen auf der Welt auswendig  

Oder du kaufst ein Handy mit gutem Navi für 100€. 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Woher soll ein Bremsassistent denn wissen das der Fahrer unbedingt eine Punktlandung hinlegen will, es gibt ja genug Fahrer die erst die Bremse antippen wenn der Abgasstrahl die Frontverkleidung deformiert. Es wird ja nur der Abstand gemessen und wenn keine Reaktion erfolgt dann wird eben die Notbremsung eingeleitet da das System ja nicht erkennt warum der Vordermann plötzlich näher kommt.



Also wenn jemand mir so nah auffährt, dann will ich mal stark hoffen dass sein Auto das unterbindet.  Und ihn am besten gleich mal zum Führerscheinentzug anmeldet. 

Mal im Ernst, warum kommt hier so häufig das Argument "Wenn ich aber doch wie ein vollkommen Gestörter fahren will, ist es blöd wenn meine Sicherheitseinrichtung das verhindert" ?!


----------



## Niza (28. Juni 2015)

[x]_Nein, mich schrecken diese Systeme vor einem Neukauf ab

_Ich bin gelehrnter KFZ-Mechatoniker_.

Ich hole mir lieber ein altes Auto als ein neues.

Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.

Jedes Gerät, jeder Seonsor, jedes Steuergerät was extra im Auto ist, kann auch Kaputt gehen.
Quasi die Reparaturkosten gehen extrem damit in die höhe.

Außerdem ist es sehr kompliziert, heutzutage manchmal einen Fehler zu finden, wenn es ein elektrischer ist.
Klar man ließt einen Fehler aus, aber man weiß trotzdem öfters nicht, was exakt kaputt ist.
Dann geht die lange Fehlersuche los.
Einmal hatte ich nen Fehler, wo nur ein Softwareupdate geholfen hatte.
Und es ist umständlich mal eben was zu reparieren.
Mit diesen neuen Systemen ist es wirklich viel Komplizierter geworden ein Teil am Pkw zu wechseln.
Weil die Fahrzeuge heutzutage richtig verbaut sind.

Vergleiche mal den Motorraum von einen Pkw von z.B. 1995 und heute.

Aber eines muss ich trotzdem sagen, das Autofahren ist dadurch komfortabler und sicherer geworden.
Auch wenn ich persönlich lieber ein älteres und nicht so verbautes Fahrzeug fahre, als ein neues.

Mfg:
Niza



_


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2015)

Die Fehlersuche im Auto ist eigentlich auch nicht die Aufgabe desjenigen der tatsächlich den Schraubenschlüssel bedient, sondern sollte vom Betriebssystem ausgeführt werden. 

Aber das ist natürlich auch nicht ganz so leicht, eine gute Selbstanalyse ist häufig ein komplexer Prozess und muss von Grund auf ins OS integriert werden.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2015)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Lern du mal alle Straßen auf der Welt auswendig
> 
> Oder du kaufst ein Handy mit gutem Navi für 100€.


1.  Habe ich solch ein Handy, da es bei Radtouren tatsächlich oft so endet, dass man seinen derzeitigen Standort mangels beschilderter Straßen nicht bestimmen kann.

2. Finde ich den Aufwand dafür, dass ich höchstens 1% des weltweiten Straßennetzes nutze, etwas zu groß. Ich habe ja erläutert wie ich das mache. Funktionierte auch dieses Wochenende wieder prima und ich war größtenteils an Orten unterwegs, an denen ich nie zuvor war.
Kenne auch Leute, die darüber lachen, dass ich mich am Sonnenstand in Abhängigkeit von der Uhrzeit orientiere. Mich juckt das eher wenig...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2015)

Naja, vorher mal die Route anzusehen ist nicht schlecht, wenn man Zeit hat.  Aber häufig kommt man ohne Navi nicht wirklich weit. 


Über letzteres würde ich nicht lachen, das kann man machen.  Wenn ich von Hand navigiere nutze ich den Sonnenstand zur Richtungsbestimmung. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## thunderofhate (28. Juni 2015)

Route ansehen oder sich so lange damit beschäftigen, dass man sie eben wirklich so gut kennt, dass kaum etwas schief gehen kann.
Ich habe Spaß an der Vorbereitung des Weges. Da nehme ich mir gerne die Zeit und präge mir alle wichtigen Abzweigungen und Straßennamen ein. Auch wenn es weit ins Zweistellige geht ist das kein Problem, wenn man es eben öfters macht.

Wer sich lieber aufs Navi verlässt, kann das gerne machen.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juni 2015)

Und selbst wenn man sich mal verfährt, ist ja auch nicht so schlimm (wenn man nicht gerade beruflich unterwegs ist). Einfach generell ne Stunde mehr einplanen und man
a) freut sich, dass man früher da ist und noch genug Zeit zum Auspacken / Einchecken / Kaffee schlürfen oder was auch immer hat
oder
b) lernt auch mal die Gegend abseits der vom Navi vorgeschlagenen Strecke kennen. Hab da schon ein paar Mal so wundervolle Landschaften entdeckt, dass mir die halbe Stunde Umweg auch egal war 

Wer natürlich immer auf die letzte Minute vom Fleck kommt und auch mit Navi schon Arg vom Stress gebeutelt wird...


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juni 2015)

Also auf Landstrassen und Autobahnen kann man aufs Navi auch verzichten, aber in Städten bin ich froh eins zu haben.
Es entfällt einfach dieses lästige nach dem Weg gefrage, was heute eh nicht mehr so funktioniert wie früher.
Ansonsten brauche ich auch nicht allzuviel Technik im Auto.
ABS, Servo und Klima sind ein muss.
Einparkhilfe, Navi, ESP, Regen/Lichtsensor und automatisch abdimmende Rückspiegel wünschenswert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2015)

Niza schrieb:


> [x]_Nein, mich schrecken diese Systeme vor einem Neukauf ab
> 
> _Ich bin gelehrnter KFZ-Mechatoniker_.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht was du als Maßstab nimmst aber der Hubraum nimmt mittlerweile ab und man kann sogar bei etlichen Modellen sogar einen Hammer hindurch werfen ohne das der anschlägt. Selbst die gute alte Technik hat Tücken und Spezialisten könnte man bald mit der Schippe ausgraben. Ich persönlich mag auch alte Mobile aber im Alltag und von den Kosten her führt kaum ein Weg an die heutige Technik vorbei.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Juli 2015)

Es macht saumäßig Spaß an den Can-Bus zu gelangen und Einstellungen freizuschalten, die dein Auto eigentlich nicht hat. Auch ist es lustig sein Auto durch den richtigen Einsatz von Steuergeräten die kompatibel sind aufzuwerten. Infotainment-Systeme sind imo auch lustig. Das große Navi in meinen Auto hat von Fleck weg keine Möglichkeit Filme abzuspielen etc. Und naja, jetzt hat es das  
Ich brauche bisher beim Kombi das piepen nicht und naja, werde ich auch nicht brauchen. Aber diese Licht- und Sichtpakete sind schon was feines. Gimmicks sind cool, aber einiges brauch man halt nicht.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du als Maßstab nimmst aber der Hubraum nimmt mittlerweile ab und man kann sogar bei etlichen Modellen sogar einen Hammer hindurch werfen ohne das der anschlägt. Selbst die gute alte Technik hat Tücken und Spezialisten könnte man bald mit der Schippe ausgraben. Ich persönlich mag auch alte Mobile aber im Alltag und von den Kosten her führt kaum ein Weg an die heutige Technik vorbei.



a) meinte er das nicht und b) ist das Quatsch. Selbst ein 1.4er Polo heutzutage ist mit Abdeckungen zugepflastert, dass da genau nichts mehr reinpasst. Also von der Grundaussage hat er schon recht, aber ich nehme lieber technischen Fortschritt in Kauf als dass ich z.B. auf eine 2-Zonen Climatronic verzichte.
Und zum Verbauch: Die hatten mal bei CNN (Glaub ich) getestet was ein Golf1 und Golf6 verbraucht. Der 1er war trotz 1.6 Liter sparsamer als ein 6er Golf mit 1.8er Maschine - Realverbrauch. Natürlich ziehst du mitn G1 nicht die Wurst vom Teller und hast halt kaum Komfort, aber rein vom Verbrauch her war dieser besser.


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2015)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Und zum Verbauch: Die hatten mal bei CNN (Glaub ich) getestet was ein Golf1 und Golf6 verbraucht. Der 1er war trotz 1.6 Liter sparsamer als ein 6er Golf mit 1.8er Maschine - Realverbrauch. Natürlich ziehst du mitn G1 nicht die Wurst vom Teller und hast halt kaum Komfort, aber rein vom Verbrauch her war dieser besser.



Könnte das vielleicht damit zu tun haben, dass der Golf 1 mit 1,6l nur 750-800 Kg gewogen hat und dafür auch nur 75PS und 117Nm hatte? Damit braucht er trotz des geringen Gewichts 12-14s auf 100 ...   dabei ein Normverbrauch von 10l/100km

Während der Golf 6 hingegen 1200-1550Kg wiegt, was mal eben das doppelte ist, und kommt mit der 1,8l Maschine in 8s auf 100. Wofür diese satte 160PS und 250Nm produziert. Der Normverbrauch liegt trotzdem nur bei 6,8l/100km

Ne, sorry, aber da sehe ich wirklich keinen Rückschritt in der Technik. Außer beim Gewicht, aber der G6 ist auch schätzungsweise doppelt so groß und besser ausgestattet als jedes Fahrzeug dass es zu G1-Zeiten gab.


----------

